# Giải Pháp Hạn Chế Mặt Tiêu Cực Của Internet



## Lan Anh (15/9/21)

Sự phát triển của internet, của mạng xã hội có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến đời sống của toàn xã hội trong những năm gần đây. Trong thời đại được gọi là “Thế giới phẳng” theo quan điểm của Thomas L. Friedman tác giả của cuốn sách World is flat (Thế giới phẳng) không ai có thể phủ nhận lợi ích từ mạng xã hội. Bên cạnh rất nhiều tiện ích mà mạng xã hội mang lại cho người dùng như: thông tin nhanh, khối lượng thông tin phong phú được cập nhật liên tục, có nhiều tiện ích về giải trí, tăng tính kết nối thì mạng xã hội cũng mang đến nhiều ảnh hưởng tiêu cực không phải nhỏ như: giảm khả năng giao tiếp, mất khả năng kiểm soát hành vi, thiếu sự sáng tạo, thiếu tự tin…………

Thêm vào đó, tình trạng sử dụng mạng internet ngày một tăng cao, đáng lo ngại tỉ lệ tăng chủ yếu là trẻ em, vị thành niên sử dụng internet, mạng xã hội từ rất sớm và rất nhiều, không kiểm soát được.

Nhiều nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng hành vi của con người chính là hành vi tập nhiễm. Nếu các em sử dụng game online nhiều, trang web đen thì mô hình, hành vi đó nhiễm vào trong nhận thức của mỗi em. Nhiều hành vi ở ngoài cuộc sống là vô đạo đức, không lành mạnh thì ở trên mạng lại được cổ vũ. Trẻ em dễ nhầm lẫn hành vi trong game với hành vi trong thực tế.

Nhiều phụ huynh "than trời" khi thấy con mình nghiện mạng xã hội. Họ tìm mọi cách ngăn cản, kiểm soát thời gian trực tuyến của con mình bằng cách tịch thu điện thoại, không lắp thiết bị Internet ở nhà. Thế nhưng, tất cả những việc làm đó cũng không kéo con họ trở lại gần gũi và chia sẻ với bố mẹ. Thêm nữa, dịch đang căng thẳng, các em đang phải tạm thời học online để theo kịp kiến thức, không bỏ lỡ thời gian học, vì vậy việc cấm dùng máy tính hay ngắt mạng không khả thi chút nào.

Cấm cũng không nổi mà cho phép thì lại không yên tâm phải không các mẹ

Nắm rõ tình trạng thực tế nghiện internet của trẻ em và nỗi lo lắng của bố mẹ, em xin giới thiệu tới các quý cha mẹ một công cụ kiểm soát việc dùng máy tính của con, đó là phần mềm diệt web đen VAPU

Tính năng nổi bật của phần mềm đó là giúp quản lý trẻ học trực tuyến, với các tính năng: Quản lý giờ giấc học của con, lúc nào học, lúc nào không, cha mẹ có thể cài đặt theo thời khóa biểu của con. Cài đặt thời gian cho phép con dùng internet, tránh việc con dùng internet cả ngày mà mình không kiểm soát được. Thêm nữa là tính năng chụp màn hình, phần mềm sẽ chụp màn hình theo giờ đã cài đặt trong lúc con sử dụng máy tính, lưu lại hoặc gửi vào email bố mẹ đã cài đặt trước đó nhờ thế mình có thể kiểm tra lại xem con đã xem những gì, truy cập vào đâu trong lúc sử dụng máy tính một cách tự động, rất tiện lợi.

Ngoài ra phần mềm còn có tính năng chặn những trang web đen, game online hoặc những trang web khác do chính bố mẹ chọn, để quản lý con cái, chỉ cho phép con vào các trang web lành mạnh

Và một điểm hay nữa là phần mềm đang có chương trình dùng thử cho các mẹ nào còn nhiều băn khoăn về phần mềm đó ạ. Các mẹ cứ lên mạng tìm và cải đặt bản free để trải nghiệm nhé.

Dùng hay không đó là quyết định ở bạn, bảo vệ được con bạn hay không cũng chỉ có bạn và gia đình bạn thôi!

àTrải nghiệm ngay nhé.


----------

